# "J" name help!!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I know I'm really jumping the gun here, but I'm just so impatient!  I'm getting a puppy from a J litter in the Spring, and I need name suggestions. Problem is...I'm super picky and although there seems to be a bunch of possible names, I can't seem to find one that I like. 

It's for a male. I want a name that is only 2 syllables or less...I'd consider 3. If it's a longer name, I would have to be able to shorten it with a nice call name. It's a Schutzhund prospect and I don't want anything boring or plain. I like uncommon/weird names.

And I won't do Jacob/Jake because that's my bf's name 

Time to get those imaginations flowin'!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so excited for you... *I* can't wait!

Get a boy and name him Jericho!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> I'm so excited for you... *I* can't wait!
> 
> Get a boy and name him Jericho!


Me too!!!  :wild: :happyboogie:


I do like Jericho a lot. I'm not sure what to do about a call name...Jerry? I can't decide if I like that or not...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jalon (rhymes with Talon) or Jalyn


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Dang it, why does it have to be a male! I LOVE the name Jezebel, I need someone I know to name an animal Jezebel LOL

But here goes

Jaeger
Jax (too close to boyfriend name??)
Justice
Judge
Jury
(lol, not intentionally going with Law names)
Joker
Jace
Jasper


Good luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like "Jurny", and may use it for my next male


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Jonny, Jerome, Jagged, Jan, Jay


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

We had originally chose Jaeger which means "hunter" in German. Then we found out this was her Y litter so we changed it to Yager. Of course you run into the people who think you name him after the drink...


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Jupiter - Roman god, king of the gods, god of thunder
Janus - Roman god, god of time, god of beginnings and endings


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

how about Jesus? then you can tell people Jesus is watching you


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> how about Jesus? then you can tell people Jesus is watching you


LOLOLOLOL!!! You could do so much with that one...haha


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I once had a GSD named Justice... I LOVED that dog. Mine was female, but I have known other male GSDs with the name, so it's pretty gender-neutral.

I like Judge too.

Or Jordan/Jordi.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

How about Jock?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Javelin


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

My husband had a dog named Jabbo, always thought it was a cool name. My first Beauceron was a female, but originally I was supposed to get a male. His name was going to be named Javelin, but ended up as Javeline, her brother was Jude. I also like Judo, Joker and Jester. 
I love J names, seems to be a good sound for dogs to hear.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Its playing with spelling, but Jyro


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I like Jagear, Jaguar. Jade and Jewell are more for girls I suppose. This Dog names - Starting with J - German Shepherd Dog

has a few J names, LOL, a few hundred.........Javalin and Jabbo, I really like those, you are getting some great ones here!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jory
Job (pronounced Jobe)
Jester
Justin
Justice
Judge

Johanne
Jesse
Judo
Jules

Jimbo
Jericho
Jello
Juri
Jackson

Joel
Jose (pronounced Josie)
JoJo


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jace
Jackal
Jaden
Jari
Jelani
Jerome
Jet

Jacinda
Jade
Java
Jinx


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

My first german shepherds name was JoJo I loved that name and he responed well to Jo


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I forgot Jethro


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I like Jurassic, Jammers, Judge and Jackpot...and maybe Jeep or Jeepers for fun


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

I can't do anything like Jayden, since I already have an Aiden. 

I really like Jango/Jengo, Juda/Judah, Jace, Jericho, and Jori.

I was also thinking about the names Jael (pronounced Yael) and Jori/Juri (pronounced Yori/Yuri).

Good thing I have so much time to make up my mind!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jargon.....unusual

Jace
Jyce
Jagr
Jaguar

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My two current J-names are girls Jenna, AKA Jenny Jen Jens; and Joy or Joy-Joy or Joyful -- Her name is actually Evenstar's Joyful Endeavor.

I had a pup I called Joplin, but that was also a girl.

Dubya's sire's name was Jago and I am not sure if that was pronounced Jago or Yago. 

I keep thinking Jaylo for some reason, and I have no clue why that keeps coming up, probably some TV personality. But it sounds like the boxes parts came in when I was working at one of my former jobs -- we used Jako boxes for everything. But I think you said no Jake? 

Oh, and I am forgetting, I currently have a Jabba. Jabba The Hutt, he weighed in at the vet at 17.3 pounds today and will be seven weeks tomorrow. How could I forget, my J-litter of one. Maybe I give picture of Jabba:

How could you, How could you forget me???:









Actually, I had the little bugger in the car today, so I swung through the drive-through at the bank. He climbed up the back of the driver's seat, put his paws on my shoulder and barked in my ear.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

selzer said:


> My two current J-names are girls Jenna, AKA Jenny Jen Jens; and Joy or Joy-Joy or Joyful -- Her name is actually Evenstar's Joyful Endeavor.
> 
> I had a pup I called Joplin, but that was also a girl.
> 
> ...



Ha! What a ham! So cute!

No Jake, since it's my bf's name (Jacob). I like Jalyo too. The owner of the stud is keeping a male and naming him Jethro, so I can't use that either.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Loneforce said:


> how about Jesus? then you can tell people Jesus is watching you



A burglar broke into a house one night. He shone his flashlight around, looking for valuables; and when he picked up a CD player to place in his sack, a strange, disembodied voice echoed from the dark saying, _“Jesus is watching you.”_
He nearly jumped out of his skin, clicked his flashlight off, and froze. When he heard nothing more after a bit, he shook his head, promised himself a vacation after the next big score, then clicked the light on and began searching for more valuables.
Just as he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard, _“Jesus is watching you.”_ Freaked out, he shone his light around frantically, looking for the source of the voice.
Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot perked on the top of a cage. _“Did you say that?”_, he hissed at the parrot.
_“Yep,” _the parrot confessed, then continued, _“I’m just trying to warn you.”_
The burglar relaxed. _“Warn me, huh? Who in the world are you?”_
_“Moses,” _replied the bird.
“Moses?”—the burglar laughed. “What kind of weirdo would name a bird Moses?”
_“The kind of weirdo that would name a Rottweiler, Jesus,”_ loudly squawked the parrot.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> A burglar broke into a house one night. He shone his flashlight around, looking for valuables; and when he picked up a CD player to place in his sack, a strange, disembodied voice echoed from the dark saying, _“Jesus is watching you.”_
> He nearly jumped out of his skin, clicked his flashlight off, and froze. When he heard nothing more after a bit, he shook his head, promised himself a vacation after the next big score, then clicked the light on and began searching for more valuables.
> Just as he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard, _“Jesus is watching you.”_ Freaked out, he shone his light around frantically, looking for the source of the voice.
> Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot perked on the top of a cage. _“Did you say that?”_, he hissed at the parrot.
> ...


 Yep thats the joke I was thinking of :laugh:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Jagit - Indian for "conqueror of the world"

Jaidev - Indian for "divine victory"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How about JoeCool

I tried Cujo inside out and it was Jocu, which sounds a little like JoeCool.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Justice
Juneau


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm watching some fishing show on Discovery and the guys name is Jory (or Jori?). The more I hear it, the more I really like it.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I'm watching some fishing show on Discovery and the guys name is Jory (or Jori?). The more I hear it, the more I really like it.


 That's actually a catchy one!!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going out on a limb here but what about Jose` (hose-eh), it's a J name with a twist


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

We have a new puppy at work, some kinda catahoula mix. Her name is Jubilee. I love it! I watch this little girl and life is definitely one big festival of fun.

For a male, hm....I got nothin' except Joker.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GatorBytes said:


> I'm going out on a limb here but what about Jose` (hose-eh), it's a J name with a twist


a twist of lime?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jace
Jackal
Jagged or Jag
Jett
Jasper 
Jinx
Jekyll
Jury
Jester
Juvenile
Jolt
Jitter
Joust
Jove
Jetta
Jaws
Juno
Jagos


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Biblical - Jedidiah (call name Jed?)
Jericho
Jordan

Polish Jedrek (means strong and male)


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Joaquin (wa' keen)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Joaquin (wa' keen)


OOOh I like that!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I vote for either Jericho or Jury.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> OOOh I like that!


I love it, too!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*JABARI*: Egyptian name meaning "brave."
*JAE* or JAI: Variant spelling of English Jay, a short form of name beginning with the letter "J." 

*JASVINDER*: Variant spelling of Hindi unisex Jaswinder, meaning "Indra of the thunderbolt."
*Janus* - _Roman Mythology_ - The god of portals and beginnings and endings.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> We have a new puppy at work, some kinda catahoula mix. Her name is Jubilee. I love it! I watch this little girl and life is definitely one big festival of fun.
> 
> For a male, hm....I got nothin' except Joker.


Ohhhh...I like the name Jubilee a lot!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

We have the cutest little American Stratforshire Terrier at Shutzhund that has one awesome bite and prey drive.

His name is Juvenile Delinquent...it suits him to a T.

Everyone calls him Ju-V for short.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> I vote for either Jericho or Jury.


Do you like Jury or Jory better?



Jax08 said:


> *JABARI*: Egyptian name meaning "brave."
> *JAE* or JAI: Variant spelling of English Jay, a short form of name beginning with the letter "J."
> 
> *JASVINDER*: Variant spelling of Hindi unisex Jaswinder, meaning "Indra of the thunderbolt."
> *Janus* - _Roman Mythology_ - The god of portals and beginnings and endings.


Thanks! I was thinking about Jai. I like names with meaning.



Stella's Mom said:


> We have the cutest little American Stratforshire Terrier at Shutzhund that has one awesome bite and prey drive.
> 
> His name is Juvenile Delinquent...it suits him to a T.
> 
> Everyone calls him Ju-V for short.


LOL that's cute!


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I also like Jory! 

If I was looking for a J name, I think i'd be leaning towards Jago, Jax (maybe to close to your bf's name though), Jory, or Jetta (but that seems more for a female then a male). 

I know how you feel about picking a name early. I was thinking of names the day I started to even just LOOK for a breeder lol. That was like 8 months ago haha. Good luck!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a website to name your dog. I got Jasira's name there.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeeves


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> There is a website to name your dog. I got Jasira's name there.


Thanks! I'll look for it!


----------



## Jeepindog (Jul 25, 2012)

jackie. 

as in jackie stewart

or jezza 

shortened from jeremy as in jeremy clarkson


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Before I actually found a litter, my favorite names for a male were Otto and Monty. I could always just do J'Otto or J'Monty, right?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jamieson? James for shot

J'Monty - hmmm


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you guys think about Jraco, pronouced like Draco? Too weird? The more I say it out loud, the more I like it.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think that's cool! I love the sound of it, the way it rolls of your tongue.
But I love things spelled differently, too.

Jraco sounds great to me! :thumbup:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I think that's cool! I love the sound of it, the way it rolls of your tongue.
> But I love things spelled differently, too.
> 
> Jraco sounds great to me! :thumbup:


Me too. I like the weird names with strange spelling. I think I'm having such a hard time because Aiden came with his name when I got him so I haven't had to do this in a long time.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, I feel you! My mother named Dakoda, my dad named Kaliska when I had her, then my friend named Ville. So when I got my current kitten I was like o-o 

But I love Jraco. In fact... I believe I am going to add it to my names database on my website! With your permission, of course


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Oh yeah, I feel you! My mother named Dakoda, my dad named Kaliska when I had her, then my friend named Ville. So when I got my current kitten I was like o-o
> 
> But I love Jraco. In fact... I believe I am going to add it to my names database on my website! With your permission, of course


HAH you definitely don't need my permission  Take it! It's at the top of my list now but I have a long ways to go until the Spring..Now to decide if I like Jraco with a 'c' or Jrako with a 'k'..


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Definitely with a "k" if you like strange spellings!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Judge or Judy 
Javier 
Jette
Jaz
Jane lol
I'd wait for the K litter, so many better options!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I just came up with an idea...one of my all time favorite shows is called Weeds and the executive producer is named Jenji Kohen. One of my favorite characters from the show is named Silas, so I was thinking that I could maybe use Jenji Van Gogh, call name Silas.



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like it! I saw that you're getting a Doc puppy - another Halo half sibling, yahoo! :wub:

BTW, what is "PG Free"?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I like it! I saw that you're getting a Doc puppy - another Halo half sibling, yahoo! :wub:
> 
> BTW, what is "PG Free"?


Yes! I can't wait. I already told Ray that he'll have to teach his baby brother how to grow up to be a good Schutzhund dog lol. 

And it's an awesome app on my iPhone for this forum! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GatorDog said:


> And it's an awesome app on my iPhone for this forum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Oooh, do you have a link? I didn't know there was an app for the forum!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oooh, do you have a link? I didn't know there was an app for the forum!


Hi, you can just search the app store for "Pet Guide" and it should come up... even easier, just go to germanshepherds.com on your iphone and you should see a popup saying "Click here for iphone app" or something of that sort  you click it and it takes you to the app store where you can download pg free - hope that helps!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/petguide.com-free/id539473363?mt=8

That should work. Then you just have to find the GSD forum from there. It's awesome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks! I did a search in the App Store and only came up with the Pittsburgh Post Gazette for "PG Free", lol! I don't remember seeing a popup for the app when I visit the site on my iPhone, but then I don't use my phone for posting here very much because I don't have an app for it. I'll do a search for Pet Guide.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I just tried it on my i phone and it said that i needed the ios update, which I don't have. 
I guess I have to try and get the update on my phone first and then try it, now i just need to figure out how to do that,lol. I am so technologically challenged!
Thanks for the heads up, I always wondered what "PG Free" meant!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jens. Danish name.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like the name Jango, which is really spelled Django, but that obviously wouldn't work for a J litter. The name is of course for the amazing Django Reinhardt: Django Reinhardt


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I like the name Jango, which is really spelled Django, but that obviously wouldn't work for a J litter. The name is of course for the amazing Django Reinhardt: Django Reinhardt


I have always loved that name and spelling! It's definitely high up on my list. I wonder if I could somehow make that work...
One of the first GSD's I ever met was named Django and I loved him. Plus I like the idea of calling the puppy 'D'. There isn't really a good way to shorten Silas...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ummm...no one has asked the most important question: Who is the breeder?!?!?!?!?

"Jory" is one of Jaya's littermates names. Always liked it  EXCEPT that one is a female...although it's not very feminine sounding I will probably always think about the little girl with the name.

Others:
Jado
Jalco
Janko
Juarez 
Jesko
Jugo
Jett
Jovan
Jurgen


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDElsa said:


> Ummm...no one has asked the most important question: Who is the breeder?!?!?!?!?


I know who it is!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Van Gogh kennels! He'll be out of H'Doc vom Rex Lupus and Dolle van Gogh (Cayos av Xazziam daughter).

Jory is on my list. I like Jado too.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I know who it is too.  MA breeder who happens to go to Albany quite a bit for clinics and who some of your club members have a dog from?!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> Van Gogh kennels! He'll be out of H'Doc vom Rex Lupus and Dolle van Gogh (Cayos av Xazziam daughter).


haha, we were posting at the same time! Yes, that's who I assumed it was  Claudia sure likes Doc!

Puppies are so fun!!! Pain in the BUTT. But fun :rofl:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> haha, we were posting at the same time! Yes, that's who I assumed it was  Claudia sure likes Doc!
> 
> Puppies are so fun!!! Pain in the BUTT. But fun :rofl:


 I can't wait. Aiden was pretty easy, so I think I'm due for a little but of naughty anyways.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

"j" is lucky. 
wish you the same luck we have had with Jack.

I researched ever "J" name here, there and everywhere, and settled for plain ole Jack.


----------

